# Schaltauge Granite Chief 2011



## MettiMett (17. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein Schaltauge für das GC 2011 mit 9mm Steckachse.

Meins ist mir heute gerissen und das was Rose mir 2012 geschockt passt nicht, da das Rad nicht einführbar ist. 

Hat Jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Gruß


----------



## MettiMett (17. September 2014)

Quasi dieses suche ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

